# leaves curling downward and looking crispy?? HELP PLZ!!



## load3dic3 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey this is my first time growing, and my plants are just little babies, but now i have notice that my leaves are curling downwards and are looking a little crispy. i have the temp. around 78 F, and the humidity is around 40%, the light cycle is 18 on 6 off and i water bout every 2-3 days or whenever the soil feels dry when i put my knuckle in it. any advice would be greatly appreciated. i also have some pics of the problem. 

View attachment 100_0039.JPG


View attachment 100_0040.JPG


View attachment 100_0041.JPG


View attachment 100_0043.JPG


----------



## Alistair (Feb 7, 2011)

It's hard to see those, but they look okay to me.  Make sure you have them in good soil and don't feed them for a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 7, 2011)

ya im with Alistair, its hard to tell much about them in those pics. from what i can see they look fine.. the second or third pic looks like the tips might be a little crispy. what type of soil are you using?


----------



## load3dic3 (Feb 7, 2011)

mirale-gro seed starting, im not to sure if i changed the soil now if it would damaged the plants?


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 7, 2011)

i'd just let'em grow.. i didn't see anything to really worry about just yet. start a journal so ppl can follow along and offer help when you need it or just enjoy watching the grow..


----------



## load3dic3 (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks for the help, also do you think it would hurt the plants if i changed the soil over to foxfarms or something like that.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 7, 2011)

you can it's pretty stressful on the plant though. i'd just let'em run in what you got. jmo


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 26, 2011)

i would put my money on the soil being too strong for them babbys


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 26, 2011)

Are you checking your PH?


----------

